# First Motorcycle Photo Here



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

My pride and joy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jeez Mike, it's a clean as a whistle.









Nice.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Stan,

I wish it was, it's usually covered in mud and s**t this time of year.









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Been there, done that. I spent an hour waxing a bike in the middle of winter only to have the snow fall off the roof of the house straight on to the bike.









Turtle wax is good stuff though.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> Turtle wax is good stuff though.


Mr Sheen.

Can't beat it. The best non-abrasive polish you can get for bikes (smells nice too).

At one stage I had these two, now that was fun. The Pan European was one of the fastest and most comfortable bikes I've ever ridden. It's amazing what traction control can do for you. I surprised many a fireblade rider on that one!








Sigh - it's turned into an estate car now ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ok here is my last one before the BMW


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

1000cc Italian Triple


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My 1972 MV Agusta 350 Sport Elletronica.Sitting in my garage,with no MOT,needing some TLC


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

This is my Triumph Daytona, it's the fat brother to mike's Triumph,







, fred


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A nice butch bike Fred







I think the design is standing up well, it hasn't dated anyhwere near as much as the large jap bikes of the time FZR,ZX10,GXFf's etc .

Some nice bikes there, I'll post a pic of my GT550 if anyone's interested


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I need to bring you guys back down to earth.









There should be note in the Forum Description such as "No Jap Crap!" ( sorry, thats not PC is it?







) as my British Bike Mates would say:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Tasty Hawkey.

But I don't think they'd cut it on my 88 mile each way commute down the M4 ...

My Pa currently has a Matchless 350 he's doing up (don't know what model it is but I'll try and get a photo). The tyres and brakes on that scare me to death - and I'm used to riding on knobblys. Men were made of sterner stuff in those days.

Nin


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi MarkF, yes they do hold up well the older Daytona, and if your looking for a big'ish bike they are a bargain, plenty of low milage ones about from the mid 90s, the foto below is me at sweet sixteen on board my Ariel Arrow at Cadwell Park bike racing meeting in 1961, cheers fred,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice period photo that Fred.







Always fancied an Arrow...

Is it really true that they'd seize going down a hill with the throttle closed?


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Its great seeing these bikes old & new

Heres my pride & joy and has been for about 30 years.










cheers all

MikeM


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,never heard that one before, [seize going down hill ] hade a couple of them, never any trouble also had a mate at that time he had the Golden Arrow don't remember him having any trouble, a bit before there time i think, great little bike of there time,would have loved to see what a four cylinder would have done, another foto below of me and a mate in the early 90s, this was a 250 verticle cylinder Panther 4 stroke, mine 1950 my mates 1951, picture taken for an article they did for Classic Bike around 1992, thats me at the front.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi MikeM, i like your bike, keep em simple eh, at least you can sort em out yourself, not like most of the modern stuff,cars included, Like your web sit and love them Accutrons, esp the Deep Sea, cheers fred.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks Fred.

Like your site also.

Smashing D,Type Accutron 2182,Ive always wanted one of those.

That Panther M100 makes my mouth water.

Cheers

MikeM


----------

